# Pinterest??



## HipGnosis (Dec 19, 2017)

Can someone please explain how to use Pinterest?
I'm pretty computer and internet savvy, but I'm totally lost on pinterest.
I see links to pinterest that interest me (like a recipe), but when I click on it and go to pinterest, I can't get to the recipe.  Everything I click takes me to pictures of other things - many similar but some totally not similar.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Hip


----------



## Kadee (Dec 19, 2017)

You have to sign up to use it ,I use it quite a bit as I’m a member of a craft type forum that refers to it quite a bit


----------



## HipGnosis (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm signed up.  Now what?


----------



## Kadee (Dec 19, 2017)

Try putting into search what you are looking for ,ie how to make a pot holder.....I did just that it took me to 100’s of pot holders ...click on something you like ..it will come up Visit ....to take you to the instructions how to email ,save ect


----------



## terry123 (Dec 20, 2017)

I don't use it altho I am signed up.  I limit my online activity such as FB, etc as I don't want my stuff out there!


----------



## KingsX (Dec 20, 2017)

.

Thanks for explaining.  I've been wondering about "Pinterest"  because so many images on Google now take you there.
But when I click on those images,  most of the time I get a blank page. Probably my old computer.


----------



## HipGnosis (Dec 20, 2017)

Kadee46 said:


> Try putting into search what you are looking for ,ie how to make a pot holder.....I did just that it took me to 100’s of pot holders ...click on something you like ..it will come up Visit ....to take you to the instructions how to email ,save ect


'Visit' - That's the key I was missing!  THANKS!

Edit to add:  I've been clicking around and finding (so) many interesting recipes!   Some have 'visit', others have 'make it' and I've seen a couple 'read it' link-buttons.


----------

